# The Nightmare called NABQ BAY Sharm el Sheikh



## Horus

Hi guys,

Nabq Bay has turned into a right nightmare.

The internet cable has been cut from Naama Bay to Nabq and has been non-operational since 3am Friday.

Internet dongles such as vodafone, etisalat, mobinil are proving too slow to use skype, hook up to my VPN or download emails into outlook as I hook up to a dedicated secure server.

Nobody knows when ADSL will ever run at the complex, if at all, and its had a serious impact on my business. I have had to travel to Naama everyday just to be able to fulfil customer orders, upload and amend details on my website and do internet banking.

I can't even watch youtube or listen to internet radio or music that's how bad it is.

I have signed my contract for my villa in Hadaba and will be moving out of this place ASAP.

Travels to Western Union in Naama have proved painful as trips to Barclays, many shops are just shutting here and after spending most of my time in Naama the only thing I think it has in its favour is Horizon Beach, the area has it's charm but no real places to shop and in my opinion has turned very much into the "acne of the Red Sea" I am just glad I did not buy the place here, the hyper market has yet to open and Hard Rock Cafe has been opening "inshallah NEVER" and remains an eyesore.

Guess it will make a change as well from the 3 main "pubs" here 2 of which have owners which many people just don't like, the one pub however is fantastic I think many residents know which one that is but don't drop names.

I will also be glad to get away from the tatty Jasmine Centre and Arab Sat and those "huts" across from McDonalds where I get hassled daily if I want "sharmoota" "hashish" and anything else

HADABA / Naama here I come yalla yalla yalla!!!

If your planning of spending a holiday in Nabq - think twice


----------



## Sam

Be careful when you write such negative posts as people who do not know the truth will get the wrong idea.

Nabq is a beautiful place, whether to live or to come on holiday. Last week cables were cut in Naama Bay, a few days later in Nabq Bay. It is *someone* trying to cause trouble to the banks and the knock on effect being general unrest. *Someone* is trying to prove the NEED for security forces. I need not say more.

Internet dongles have always been sufficient for youtube, Outlook etc, but all ISPs are currently struggling due to the attacks on internet, it is NOT because of Nabq Bay. If I took my dongle to Hadaba it is the same story, if you called your ISP they would also explain they are having problems. It happened around a month ago too, got back to normal, but is happening again now.

Anyway, the point of my post is the nationwide problems of internet should not mean you putting off people traveling to a beautiful area of the country. We are struggling enough with business and tourism without needless remarks as this.


----------



## canuck2010

I disagree, post-revolution everyone has the right to complain and express their opinions, Horus included. Continuing a culture of silence and acceptance of the status quo is not going to solve the country's problems.


----------



## Sam

canuck2010 said:


> I disagree, post-revolution everyone has the right to complain and express their opinions, Horus included. Continuing a culture of silence and acceptance of the status quo is not going to solve the country's problems.


Post revolution or pre revolution, wherever you are and whoever you are, everybody has the right to freedom of speech. I do not dispute that and never will. I am not saying his opinion is wrong and mine right. An opinion is an opinion after all.

What I am saying is that tourism in Sharm is struggling and holiday makers are being put off without any justified reason. I have spent time recently with a lot of people on holiday, in Nabq Bay, and none of them wanted to leave and all of them can't wait to come back. There is no danger in Nabq Bay, or anywhere else in Sharm or Hurghada, that should make someone think twice about being on holiday here, yet many people at home trawling the internet are not booking holidays to Egypt this year coz they see trouble on TV and don't understand Sharm is a world away from it all.

Local trade is suffering and Egyptians as a result are suffering. Many people are trying very hard to bring back tourism and flippant comments such as "If your planning of spending a holiday in Nabq - think twice" are going to be read by potential holiday makers and could have an unnecessarily negative effect.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Once again the silly man puts his big foot in it.

We are beginning to find you obnoxious Horus. You are not the designated spokesperson for the Tourism Development Authority, but their security officials will be looking very carefully into your statements.

Alan.


----------



## canuck2010

Wow, veiled threats to send 'security officials' after Horus? Looks like the old Egypt is alive and well.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes Horus is entitled to his opinion and if it is Stay away then that is his to have and to say if he so wishes.


----------



## Horus

I took my dongle to Naama and Hadaba and have had NO issues.

Sharm el Sheikh is the BEST place in the world and Nabq used to be a buzzing place, now it looks run down and shabby, even the Jasmine Centre sign has missing lighted letters.

Facilities and supermarkets are lacking, fact is we have 3 main pubs, one which is always empty.

Naama Bay has everything a tourist or resident could want and is ideally situated for banks such as barclays, you have carrefour and various places where you can eat and it's very vibrant. If anyone can find charm in Arab Sat I would like to know it looks very tired

Naama comes alive on the night and is buzzing - and Hadaba is quiet enough but yet closely situated to enjoy everything that Naama can offer.

Nabq has its charm but compared to Naama it is run down and shabby and in my opinion the acne of Sharm and has no atmosphere, the sinai mountains however are stunning.

I will get photos up in the next few days and people can decide for themselves -

Maybe once Hard Rock Cafe and the hypermarket get finished it will have more to offer rather than daily trips to get what I need, there is not even a western union here

As for security officials I am sure they have bigger fish to fry I am really scared and shaking suppose some guy will be running off to El Tor with a clip board :ranger: if they come for me with the broom handles I will drop them 200LE and ask if I can edit my post since when it is a crime to state somewhere is drabby and looks run down and lacks facilities.

The place has turned into a ghost town...


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Dear Horus. You stated that would 
_also be glad to get away from the tatty Jasmine Centre and Arab Sat and those "huts" across from McDonalds where I get hassled daily if want "sharmoota" "hashish" and anything else_ ... and it may be your opinion but it's libelous.

As Sam said, the current situation in Egypt requires careful nurturing, not slagging-off to the readers who may be thinking of visiting the top hotels in Nabq which offer more than your style of enjoyment that these posts of yours suggest. That part of South Sinai also needs the tourists to keep up the progress.

It will not be the security you will be watching out for, but the thugs that are still around who happily take a few dollars to keep people quiet. That's a tip by the way, not a threat.

Please make sure you keep to facts and not speculate on things that are clearly out of your realm of imagination.


----------



## Horus

Eco-Mariner said:


> It will not be the security you will be watching out for, but the thugs that are still around who happily take a few dollars to keep people quiet. That's a tip by the way, not a threat.
> 
> Please make sure you keep to facts and not speculate on things that are clearly out of your realm of imagination.


I will get photos posted and people can then have an objective view

Fact is I get hassled to buy hashish and "sharmoota" or massage with a happy ending.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Prostitution, illegal drugs, hassles from vendors,lack of basic hygiene is a daily-occurrence in Egypt. Fact. It is also something we have discussed many times. 

It is not up to Horus or indeed this forum to flog holidays to Egypt This is an expat forum not a holiday forum,. Let the Egyptian people and authorities clean up their tourist act and then see if the tourists come back..


----------



## marenostrum

Eco-Mariner said:


> Once again the silly man puts his big foot in it.
> 
> We are beginning to find you obnoxious Horus.
> Alan.


And you are?


----------



## marenostrum

Eco-Mariner said:


> Please make sure you keep to facts and not speculate on things that are clearly out of your realm of imagination.


And what facts do you present in your statements?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> And what facts do you present in your statements?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.


Here is a BBC article that highlights the hassles that people get which include offers of hashish, cocaine and "Russian women"

BBC News - Egypt's resorts suffer after revolution

I am just off now to take photos of this resort so people can decide for themselves if it is the jewel in the crown - or the acne of the red sea.


----------



## samui13

Well each to their own but what I really dont understand Horus if you hate Egyptians and Egypt as much as you make out, then why do you stay there and why are you allowing your family to make the big move out there. 

I do not think Nabq will miss you. I am sure all the middle aged overweight women you keep talking about around your pool wont miss you either!

Nabq is a work in progress and yes things are taking a while. Naama bay was not built in a day and that place can look shabby on a daytime walk through there on close inspection.

Yes I am sure you can walk around a take lots of photos of shabby run down areas - none of us really want to see these, but I am sure you could look in the opposite direction and take photos of gorgeous areas too. Basically its the mind and eyes you are looking through. If you want to see crap, you will see crap, if you want to see palm trees and paradise you will see that.

Go enjoy Hadaba until you get fed up there as well.

Sadly I do not think Egypt is for you and I really cannot understand why you insist on living there when you have nothing good to say about the place. nabq is actually one of my favourite places in Sharm so each to their own.


----------



## Horus

samui13 said:


> Well each to their own but what I really dont understand Horus if you hate Egyptians and Egypt as much as you make out, then why do you stay there and why are you allowing your family to make the big move out there.
> 
> I do not think Nabq will miss you. I am sure all the middle aged overweight women you keep talking about around your pool wont miss you either!
> 
> Nabq is a work in progress and yes things are taking a while. Naama bay was not built in a day and that place can look shabby on a daytime walk through there on close inspection.
> 
> Yes I am sure you can walk around a take lots of photos of shabby run down areas - none of us really want to see these, but I am sure you could look in the opposite direction and take photos of gorgeous areas too. Basically its the mind and eyes you are looking through. If you want to see crap, you will see crap, if you want to see palm trees and paradise you will see that.
> 
> Go enjoy Hadaba until you get fed up there as well.
> 
> Sadly I do not think Egypt is for you and I really cannot understand why you insist on living there when you have nothing good to say about the place. nabq is actually one of my favourite places in Sharm so each to their own.


I don't hate Egypt or Egyptians, it's the best place on earth to live.

Nabq does has it charm but has turned quite run down and shabby

As for middle aged and fat around the pool these people are below the age of 25 - quite scary and if they keep eating like that they will have serious health problems

I am just in the process of uploading the photos and people will be able to see for themselves how run down it is, and these are the major areas I am talking about.

The photos will show what was a once thriving resort is now a ghost town in the final death throws going into decay and very much will tell the outside world "Nabq is closed for business"


----------



## Horus

This is part of the Sierra Resort Complex, Nabq Bay. Ever since I have been here there has been an issue with raw sewage filling this parking lot, it comes up out the drain and on the night a pack of wild dogs that roam the area come to drink from the water, I am just waiting for this area to fill up to get another photo - and of the dogs as well










The dog population however seems to be dwindling, my friend at the complex said his dog was sick for over week and probably had eaten some poison but my nose soon followed me to one of the dead dogs that are thrown out just like rubbish

_IMAGE REMOVED_

Here is just inside the entrance of Sierra Resort Complex, Nabq Bay, Sinai. When you come in this is the first thing you see and I have never seen anyone working on this area, just like entering through the gates of Dachau. These are the photos the developers DON'T want you to see










Here is the tiny shack to the entrance the entire area is almost like a building site, internet connection very poor and constant complaints, most times I go to the control room its shut or I ring the bell and the guy is sleeping










Next to the Sierra Resort complex you find the "Grand Mall" NOT so grand as it is tatty and run down with almost every shop closed - and the shops that are open sell tatty merchandise and you are hard pressed to find fixed priced groceries - there is nothing here of great interest. If someone can find a shop here that can be of use to tourists or residents please let me know as its all rubbish and tat. You can see the area is DEAD nobody can be seen here as nobody is drawn to the area. some of these photos are also from the tatty "Jasmine Centre" where I get hassled to buy hashish










































This is "Arab Sat" next to the Jasmine Centre, it features a few restaurants venture inside and judge for yourself what the hygiene is like, you will find one that has a giant rusty drum and filthy furniture you won't want to sit down on, the food however is delicious I give them credit where credit is due










This is the parking lot by Arab sat which is like one giant rubbish tip, if you want a car puncture be sure to park here, of course the locals will come and sit on your car as well when your not looking 


























Here you can see just by Arab Sat / Jasmine Centre some piece of car it's been there for weeks, the rubbish has been there for months, it makes the place into an eyesore and the acne of the Red Sea - Nabq Bay rated? judge for yourself


----------



## Horus

Here is the so called "Hyper Market" nothing Hyper about these guys have been dragging the feet for ages










A few steps away you will find this monstrosity - work in the making? More like Beirut in recovery phase 



















Nothing to rock on about at the "Hard Rock Cafe" either. The bags of rubbish say it all, work in the making for years, not months. If your a young person nothing much here for you to do really besides go to one of the 3 main pubs. The resort is like a building site










This is where Mc Donalds and KFC are, the sports bar near the top the last time i checked is closed










Here are the DREADED HUTS across from Mc Donalds - AVOID at all costs, you will see I had only come close and some guy spotted me - he has got the pink shirt and tacky silver hat - to flog me his wares. Nothing of value here and where I was offered "sharmoota & hashish" I was also offered a life jacket at 8000 LE that could be bought at Carrefour for 120 LE - of course he was doing me a favour.










Here is where you will get your fixed priced groceries, always clean and friendly staff but watch out they don't short change you, notice the shop next door is shut - as are many shops here










Be sure to take cash with you however I can't say how many times the bank machines simply are out of order because they dont get refilled or have some fault


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am sure there are lovely places as well but I understand why you took the photos, doesn't really matter how nice other bits are people will always remember coming across a dead dog, pools of sewage, hassle etc. 
When I was in the restaurant trade we always served great complimentary coffee after a meal no cheap stuff or second best but the very best we could brew so that customers left our place with a great memory. Too many places offer great dishes then let themselves down by skimping on the finishing touches, coffee, napery etc and sadly this is what Egypt does all too well and they let the country, the people and more importantly the tourist who are coming to spend money down.


----------



## Horus

This is La Strada, the area reminds me a bit of Soviet Style Bulgaria, if you want your usual tat and to get hassled and buy useless items come here










The background of La Strada has a skyline of half finished buildings, a total eyesore










Nabq Bay is dying just like these sorry looking palm trees on the way back, a very sad state of affairs










At least the workers at the Sierra Complex have made it home from home, here they camp out, I feel very sorry for them, right in front of a pit lined with rubbish



















*These are photos from the main area walking about 3 miles down the main road, not some side road. Judge yourself and see from the facts - think twice about coming to Nabq Bay. I want to thank Eco Mariner for giving me the motivation to take these photos, more coming real soon to a website near you*


----------



## MaidenScotland

Okay thats enough photos... unless you want to put a couple of nice ones in


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure there are lovely places as well but I understand why you took the photos, doesn't really matter how nice other bits are people will always remember coming across a dead dog, pools of sewage, hassle etc.
> When I was in the restaurant trade we always served great complimentary coffee after a meal no cheap stuff or second best but the very best we could brew so that customers left our place with a great memory. Too many places offer great dishes then let themselves down by skimping on the finishing touches, coffee, napery etc and sadly this is what Egypt does all too well and they let the country, the people and more importantly the tourist who are coming to spend money down.


The food at those restaurants CANNOT be faulted.

Nabq Bay has a amazing sandy beach and some secluded areas and is very quiet i do like it here as it has it's own charm.

What I won't have is to be threatened that is totally pathetic and I am not an idiot I can read between the lines. I quickly learned here in Nabq that people don't like anyone outspoken and form little cliques, quite pathetic as when they are in the pub they all ***** about each behind there backs and are nice to the face.

What is quite silly is that people make out that something is grand when it is not - purely because they have vested interest to sell a property here and promote the area.

The fact is there is not much of an infrastructure here, if you are bringing a family or have teens be prepared to travel to Naama or Sharks Bay or simply reside at the complex and do nothing but relax and snorkle.

Nabq Bay used to be quite clean and you could not see rubbish, what has happened is anyone's idea.

No internet now here for 8 days, it's like we are the forgotten resort - and I have had to upgrade for £60 to a high speed 20mb dongle to chug along at 3mb.

If you have a business here it's quite erratic, I am just so glad I never bought property here and advise anyone before they do - look around very carefully

Issues with cash points, no western union, banks that open when they want, cash points that don't work, empty shops and the remaining shop keepers HASSLE you like there is no end, even the greenery here is getting neglected

Fact is the streets are empty in Nabq on the day and on the night


----------



## MaidenScotland

I actually wasn't talking about food I was using it as an example...


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> The food at those restaurants CANNOT be faulted.
> 
> Nabq Bay has a amazing sandy beach and some secluded areas and is very quiet i do like it here as it has it's own charm.
> 
> What I won't have is to be threatened that is totally pathetic and I am not an idiot I can read between the lines. I quickly learned here in Nabq that people don't like anyone outspoken and form little cliques, quite pathetic as when they are in the pub they all ***** about each behind there backs and are nice to the face.
> 
> What is quite silly is that people make out that something is grand when it is not - purely because they have vested interest to sell a property here and promote the area.
> 
> The fact is there is not much of an infrastructure here, if you are bringing a family or have teens be prepared to travel to Naama or Sharks Bay or simply reside at the complex and do nothing but relax and snorkle.
> 
> Nabq Bay used to be quite clean and you could not see rubbish, what has happened is anyone's idea.
> 
> No internet now here for 8 days, it's like we are the forgotten resort - and I have had to upgrade for £60 to a high speed 20mb dongle to chug along at 3mb.
> 
> If you have a business here it's quite erratic, I am just so glad I never bought property here and advise anyone before they do - look around very carefully
> 
> Issues with cash points, no western union, banks that open when they want, cash points that don't work, empty shops and the remaining shop keepers HASSLE you like there is no end, even the greenery here is getting neglected
> 
> Fact is the streets are empty in Nabq on the day and on the night


Unfortunately Horus this is Egypt.....no matter where you go you will always find the same sort of thing,but you have chosen to live in a place that was purpose built for tourists so of course all the shops will sell are tourist tat....Sharm has become the new Benidorm and it does tend to attract the lower end of the tourist market because they sell the holidays so cheap.....as for expats calling each other nothing new in that and you will find that happens all over the world.When you live abroad you tend to make friends with people just because they speak your language or come from the same country but a lot of the time you wouldn't give a lot of these people the time of day if you met them in your own country...fareweather friends i think they are calledI don't really think you really had a good look at Egypt before you came to live here despite what you say about knowing it well....a whole world of difference from being a tourist to becoming a resident as i am sure you are now finding out.


----------



## topcat83

I was so sad to see the photos of Nabq bay. We've never lived in Egypt, but, as scuba divers, have been regular visitors to Naama Bay (and other Red Sea resorts) since 1995. In that time we have seen the area change out of all recognition, from a lovely friendly hub at Na'ama Bay to a sprawl of hotels along the cliff-top all the way to the north-west. And it's not just above the ground that things have changed for the worse. We've seen the coral deteriorate immensely. No wonder there are more shark problems than there were - they haven't got so much of their natural food source left. 

The last time we visited was three years ago, when my son was working there. We reluctantly decided that it would be the last time, as we wanted to keep our memories of what it was like when we first visited.


----------



## marenostrum

topcat83 said:


> I was so sad to see the photos of Nabq bay. We've never lived in Egypt, but, as scuba divers, have been regular visitors to Naama Bay (and other Red Sea resorts) since 1995. In that time we have seen the area change out of all recognition, from a lovely friendly hub at Na'ama Bay to a sprawl of hotels along the cliff-top all the way to the north-west. And it's not just above the ground that things have changed for the worse. We've seen the coral deteriorate immensely. No wonder there are more shark problems than there were - they haven't got so much of their natural food source left.
> 
> The last time we visited was three years ago, when my son was working there. We reluctantly decided that it would be the last time, as we wanted to keep our memories of what it was like when we first visited.


Well at least Horus has brought some FACTS to the discussion and not a lot of hot air or hidden threats.

As far as the pics go some of them look like the green zone in Baghdad. 

I don't think Egypt offers particularly cheap holidays imho. I would rather holiday in the far east, ok granted the flight will cost me 700 quid instead of 250 but I will get better hotels and service for less money without being offered drugs or women. These people don't understand that there are westerners that go on holiday without seeking such things.

I dread to think what is left of the coral reef there as well.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Well at least Horus has brought some FACTS to the discussion and not a lot of hot air or hidden threats.
> 
> As far as the pics go some of them look like the green zone in Baghdad.
> 
> I don't think Egypt offers particularly cheap holidays imho. I would rather holiday in the far east, ok granted the flight will cost me 700 quid instead of 250 but I will get better hotels and service for less money without being offered drugs or women. These people don't understand that there are westerners that go on holiday without seeking such things.
> 
> I dread to think what is left of the coral reef there as well.....




ahhh well I know that a ship was holed on Thursday, scraped itself along the reef and I imagine that has not done the reef alot of good.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh well I know that a ship was holed on Thursday, scraped itself along the reef and I imagine that has not done the reef alot of good.


Well the positive is that there is still a reef left


----------



## aykalam

@Horus, just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to upload all those photos. 

I was in Nabq Bay last weekend and that is exactly what I saw, but going to Naama Bay on the Friday evening I was soooo disappointed as my memories of the place were a lot nicer than the run down state of affairs I witnessed. 

It is very sad but very true. Many of the hotels there promise a level of service that they can't deliver so at a time when Egypt really needs the income more than ever they are shooting themselves on the foot with such low standards. 

Again, sad but true.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> @Horus, just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to upload all those photos.
> 
> I was in Nabq Bay last weekend and that is exactly what I saw, but going to Naama Bay on the Friday evening I was soooo disappointed as my memories of the place were a lot nicer than the run down state of affairs I witnessed.
> 
> It is very sad but very true. Many of the hotels there promise a level of service that they can't deliver so at a time when Egypt really needs the income more than ever they are shooting themselves on the foot with such low standards.
> 
> Again, sad but true.


It is a shame to witness how they have reduced the Red Sea in the short space of 15 years.

I knew then they would make a hash of it and there we go.

Now they are doing the same with marsa alam, loads of construction sites, millions of plastic bottles scattered on the deserted beaches and all sorts of rubble being dumped into the sea whilst the building work goes on.


----------



## Horus

aykalam said:


> @Horus, just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to upload all those photos.
> 
> I was in Nabq Bay last weekend and that is exactly what I saw, but going to Naama Bay on the Friday evening I was soooo disappointed as my memories of the place were a lot nicer than the run down state of affairs I witnessed.
> 
> It is very sad but very true. Many of the hotels there promise a level of service that they can't deliver so at a time when Egypt really needs the income more than ever they are shooting themselves on the foot with such low standards.
> 
> Again, sad but true.


It gave me little choice, there are people here who place the head in the sand and only have a vested interest in promoting what people like to hear and see then utter implied threats to try and silence me. Nice try

Sadly the government is also to blame by doing features such as building a waterfall into the side of a mountain with 2 ships sticking out of it, an utter disgrace and waste of money.

The main concern here is the environment and the reef if Nabq does not pull itself together it will crumble, there seems to be no focus and no pride left and it has changed in the last 3 months i think the revolution has had a very bad effect.

'People's solution seems to simply be "come to Nabq" and there is more concern that the warts are exposed rather than doing something about it


----------



## MaidenScotland

What I also find odd is that we have been told that there are still thugs for hire in the area and in knowing this I presume these thugs are getting "jobs" Why would anyone encourage people to come to a town/country that still has these thugs.
Personally I would not advise anyone to come here on holiday nor would I encourage anyone to buy property.


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> Sadly the government is also to blame by doing features such as building a waterfall into the side of a mountain with 2 ships sticking out of it, an utter disgrace and waste of money.


lol have you got any photos of the little pharaoh surfing on top of a dolphin, whole thingy covered in glittery paint? can't remember where I saw that but it would really make my day


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> What I also find odd is that we have been told that there are still thugs for hire in the area and in knowing this I presume these thugs are getting "jobs" Why would anyone encourage people to come to a town/country that still has these thugs.
> Personally I would not advise anyone to come here on holiday nor would I encourage anyone to buy property.


Forget about paid thugs,how about getting verbally abused by hotel staff?


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> What I also find odd is that we have been told that there are still thugs for hire in the area and in knowing this I presume these thugs are getting "jobs" Why would anyone encourage people to come to a town/country that still has these thugs.
> Personally I would not advise anyone to come here on holiday nor would I encourage anyone to buy property.


A lot of people would sell their own mother for a few ££.
Developers are no exception.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> Forget about paid thugs,how about getting verbally abused by hotel staff?


Did this happen to you?


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Forget about paid thugs,how about getting verbally abused by hotel staff?




There is a difference between verbal abuse and physical, in saying that these thugs are still around plus saboteurs is saying that the place is unstable and that alone should be enough for tourists to be warned off in coming to Egypt.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Did this happen to you?


It happened last weekend to someone in my group. Chef started using abusive language (in Arabic) towards one of the guys. Not impressed.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> It happened last weekend to someone in my group. Chef started using abusive language (in Arabic) towards one of the guys. Not impressed.


Not good, they think people don't understand why they are on about.

When challenged they are the biggest sissies ever, same goes with the taxi drivers.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a difference between verbal abuse and physical, in saying that these thugs are still around plus saboteurs is saying that the place is unstable and that alone should be enough for tourists to be warned off in coming to Egypt.


I understand the difference, I also understand that as a paying customer in a 5 star hotel you would not expect that kind of treatment.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Not good, they think people don't understand why they are on about.
> 
> When challenged they are the biggest sissies ever, same goes with the taxi drivers.


Not at all, my friend is Egyptian and they were speaking Arabic


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> Not at all, my friend is Egyptian and they were speaking Arabic


i see.

i've had this with taxi drivers with the customary sharmuta and kossomac mar whatever that means.
Again, never been verbally insulted anywhere else by taxi drivers, not even by london cabbies


----------



## King.Tut

Well another Horus post on here...

Horus, I've found the internet dongles to be quite sufficent and I manage to run my business on them. You have to learn to work around things here in Egypt, it's easy enough when you know how. You've paid £60 for a dongle? They seen you coming didn't they!

Developments in Sharm, and not just the Nabq area, have slowed because of the lack of tourists means lack of income and people purchasing property. You can't moan that Nabq is a building site because it was like that when you moved here - you knew the situation. Work hasn't ceased, it's just slowed. As for Hard Rock it is due to open 2013, this was due to the company behind the development and NOT the Egyptian contractors.

You need to understand that Sharm is a tourist resort! It's shops and amentities are therefore based around this trade so don't moan there's no where to shop. People like myself who have made Sharm their home get by quite comfortably, it's not difficult!

You're moaning about the state of Nabq in regards to unfinished building work and the rubbish around and you're moving to Hadaba? Good luck with that as Hadaba is no cleaner, if not worse than Nabq for it's litter, stray animals and the noise is greater too! 

The 'pubs' you desire aren't really found in Sharm, never mind Egypt. If you want a pub...the UK is where you need to be. Also attacking people for their weight is pathetic, you live your life as you choose and they are living theirs as they choose, it's not for you to comment on. Sometimes obesity isn't down to just eating to much and lack of exercise.

It's simple Horus and as I've said many times before if you don't like it here in Sharm no one is forcing you to stay. Yes, the tourist industry is struggling and therefore the effects are being felt by everybody and people are getting desperate but instead of focusing on the negatives try looking at the positives.

You seem to be alienating yourself even further from the Sharm community and not just with posts on this forum.

I wish youy luck Horus because the current situation isn't going to dramatically improve within weeks, probably not even months so you're going to have to learn to live with what you've got and be grateful for it. There's people worse off than you in this country and in this world.


----------



## Horus

King.Tut said:


> Well another Horus post on here...
> 
> Horus, I've found the internet dongles to be quite sufficent and I manage to run my business on them. You have to learn to work around things here in Egypt, it's easy enough when you know how. You've paid £60 for a dongle? They seen you coming didn't they!
> 
> Developments in Sharm, and not just the Nabq area, have slowed because of the lack of tourists means lack of income and people purchasing property. You can't moan that Nabq is a building site because it was like that when you moved here - you knew the situation. Work hasn't ceased, it's just slowed. As for Hard Rock it is due to open 2013, this was due to the company behind the development and NOT the Egyptian contractors.
> 
> You need to understand that Sharm is a tourist resort! It's shops and amentities are therefore based around this trade so don't moan there's no where to shop. People like myself who have made Sharm their home get by quite comfortably, it's not difficult!
> 
> You're moaning about the state of Nabq in regards to unfinished building work and the rubbish around and you're moving to Hadaba? Good luck with that as Hadaba is no cleaner, if not worse than Nabq for it's litter, stray animals and the noise is greater too!
> 
> The 'pubs' you desire aren't really found in Sharm, never mind Egypt. If you want a pub...the UK is where you need to be. Also attacking people for their weight is pathetic, you live your life as you choose and they are living theirs as they choose, it's not for you to comment on. Sometimes obesity isn't down to just eating to much and lack of exercise.
> 
> It's simple Horus and as I've said many times before if you don't like it here in Sharm no one is forcing you to stay. Yes, the tourist industry is struggling and therefore the effects are being felt by everybody and people are getting desperate but instead of focusing on the negatives try looking at the positives.
> 
> You seem to be alienating yourself even further from the Sharm community and not just with posts on this forum.
> 
> I wish youy luck Horus because the current situation isn't going to dramatically improve within weeks, probably not even months so you're going to have to learn to live with what you've got and be grateful for it. There's people worse off than you in this country and in this world.


The dongle is the 20mb not the cheap 3mb, this is the one that you get with the premier unlimited Etisalat plan. You might be able to run your business however I have a virtual desktop on a dedicated server that is run on a VPN, plus I listen to streaming music and youtube while I work so everything is perfect now

As for Hadaba no noise where I am and it's a private villa 

As for Sharm community the few friends I have soon learned that people with an opinion here are not liked however I bet a few tight retentive sphincters are twitching at the moment looking at every piastre wondering why the apartment block they bought is empty

Fact is I will still be here as my business is run in the UK

Sadly pubs are not my scene, they are more for ones who slap each other on the back when a goal is scored I much prefer nightclubs and I have many women yet before July to meet and greet 

I am sure many people have things worse off than me, for me there is no expense spared and I have no regrets for me the sun always shines in Disneyland

I have no issues with Sharm, Naama has everything and more that I need

As for obese people my business is fitness, I know what makes people fat


----------



## bostgwen

I agree 100%, Tourists who are coming to the Nabq resorts have a fab time! Check tripadvisor! They are taking the hotel bus to visit Old market, Naama bay or Soho! Some of them are visiting La Strada. Me and my husband love to visit Peking Chinese, the 3 crowns or Onions, because we can park the car in front of the door! Never had any problem in Nabq. Arab sat is a place where Egyptian staff meet in the evening!




King.Tut said:


> Well another Horus post on here...
> 
> Horus, I've found the internet dongles to be quite sufficent and I manage to run my business on them. You have to learn to work around things here in Egypt, it's easy enough when you know how. You've paid £60 for a dongle? They seen you coming didn't they!
> 
> Developments in Sharm, and not just the Nabq area, have slowed because of the lack of tourists means lack of income and people purchasing property. You can't moan that Nabq is a building site because it was like that when you moved here - you knew the situation. Work hasn't ceased, it's just slowed. As for Hard Rock it is due to open 2013, this was due to the company behind the development and NOT the Egyptian contractors.
> 
> You need to understand that Sharm is a tourist resort! It's shops and amentities are therefore based around this trade so don't moan there's no where to shop. People like myself who have made Sharm their home get by quite comfortably, it's not difficult!
> 
> You're moaning about the state of Nabq in regards to unfinished building work and the rubbish around and you're moving to Hadaba? Good luck with that as Hadaba is no cleaner, if not worse than Nabq for it's litter, stray animals and the noise is greater too!
> 
> The 'pubs' you desire aren't really found in Sharm, never mind Egypt. If you want a pub...the UK is where you need to be. Also attacking people for their weight is pathetic, you live your life as you choose and they are living theirs as they choose, it's not for you to comment on. Sometimes obesity isn't down to just eating to much and lack of exercise.
> 
> It's simple Horus and as I've said many times before if you don't like it here in Sharm no one is forcing you to stay. Yes, the tourist industry is struggling and therefore the effects are being felt by everybody and people are getting desperate but instead of focusing on the negatives try looking at the positives.
> 
> You seem to be alienating yourself even further from the Sharm community and not just with posts on this forum.
> 
> I wish youy luck Horus because the current situation isn't going to dramatically improve within weeks, probably not even months so you're going to have to learn to live with what you've got and be grateful for it. There's people worse off than you in this country and in this world.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bostgwen said:


> I agree 100%, Tourists who are coming to the Nabq resorts have a fab time! Check tripadvisor! They are taking the hotel bus to visit Old market, Naama bay or Soho! Some of them are visiting La Strada. Me and my husband love to visit Peking Chinese, the 3 crowns or Onions, because we can park the car in front of the door! Never had any problem in Nabq. Arab sat is a place where Egyptian staff meet in the evening!




Sorry you meant to say?... 100% of those who bother to use tripadvisor

We have in fact one of our regular posters tell us about her experience only last week but I take it she is not in the 100% your are talking about.


----------



## Horus

bostgwen said:


> I agree 100%, Tourists who are coming to the Nabq resorts have a fab time! Check tripadvisor! They are taking the hotel bus to visit Old market, Naama bay or Soho! Some of them are visiting La Strada. Me and my husband love to visit Peking Chinese, the 3 crowns or Onions, because we can park the car in front of the door! Never had any problem in Nabq. Arab sat is a place where Egyptian staff meet in the evening!


If they were having such a "fab time" why are they taking the bus outside the area? The answer is because that is EXACTLY what you need to do as there is no real infrastructure here to support tourists and to find anything of interest you need to travel at least 30 minutes to get out. Pay NO MORE thank 50 LE each way for Nabq to Naama or about 3 - 5LE on a blue and white bus which is like a moving rubbish tip

Sure if you like drinking and stuffing I am sure you will be happy where ever you can find those places.

As for car outside the door that's correct, as Nabq is so spread out if you have kids or teens you will need some form of transport


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> Sadly pubs are not my scene, they are more for ones who slap each other on the back when a goal is scored I much prefer nightclubs and I have many women yet before July to meet and greet


I share your view on this.

The last thing I want to see when on holiday is a group of tatoeed "yernited" fans jumping and shouting in a pub for a football match played 3000 miles away.
Sadly this is the type of tourist that Egypt is trying to attract.

Also someone mentioned Benidorm, this is not the horrible place that is portrayed on the tv series or other shows. There is a nice part of benidorm which is quiet. Plus imho you can't knock the beach anyway.

Same goes with Majorca, there is rowdy place but also a more secluded beautiful spot.


----------



## Sonrisa

I have been in Sharm only twice. The first time we ventured out of the resort, we disliked so much what we saw, that the second time we stayed in the resort and didn't live at all (well only to go to the airport) 

SHarm is simply not our cup of tea. 

I don't even like the beaches. I much prefer white fine sand that doesn't stick to my body.

Never been to benidorm (althought I quite enjoy the series!) but if it is anything like Sharm...I won't be going there.
And I dounbt is full of sharks trying to rip you off.


----------



## topcat83

aykalam said:


> Forget about paid thugs,how about getting verbally abused by hotel staff?


...and that this happens now is sad too. We always loved the friendliness of the guys in Na'ama Bay shops, bars and restaurants - and they weren't just doing it for the money. I felt safe letting my early teenaged boys wander round (without money!) - and when we went back the following year, the shopkeepers still remembered their names! When my son was working there 3 years ago, he said things had changed (he did learn enough Arabic to converse with the local taxi drivers!), but it sounds like it's changed even more since he's left.


----------



## samui13

Well I still love Nabq. When I purchased there, it was a building site and everything was very spread out (I actually like the spread out feeling). There was litter around (as in the whole of Egypt) and there was wild dogs and there was..... Egyptian locals meeting in the evenings having dinner at Arabsat . I love walking through there with smells of the local food and the banter of the local guys relaxing after a day at work and meeting up and having fun together. I do not want to eat there, nor sit making idle chat with any of them, but for me, it makes my time in Nabq nice and adds to the atmosphere of the place. As for the shops, metro is the only shop I frequent when I am out there. I have no need to go into the tourist shops at all but its good that they are there because it gets tourists venturing out of their hotels. 

Nabq is not for everyone, I certainly dont want it to be the next naama bay that is why we purchased because everything is spread out. Each to their own. I love visiting Naama, and I love coming home to Nabq even more and getting away from the hustle and bustle. Hadaba is not a place I would like to live, but then again if we all wanted to live in the same place with the same ideals and standards then the world would be a sad place. Horus I am shocked you took so many pictures of Sierra resort. It looked like this when you moved in and was running four years late, what made you think you would change that by you moving in for six months?

Like it or loathe it, it is not for everyone. By the way i dont have a vested interest in that I have property to sell! I just really love Nabq and its my home from home.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

With the greatest respect for travel companies, but Naama Bay and the Red Sea hotel resorts were originally built for two reasons.

Firstly, as a den of iniquity and the best income for Gamal Mubarak and his playboys and secondly for the watersport enthusiasts that will tell you the amazing underwater scenes are unrivalled outside of the Great Barrier Reefs.... And all so close to Europe.

The problems were always there lack of attention to detail and crude workmanship in creating these tacky tourist attractions, coupled with the ability to rip-off anything that has a price-tag with it. Tourists being the target of every Egyptian predator.

I had the pleasure for many years to witness the pioneering days of the Red Sea as a skipper and dive-master. Today I'm seeing carnage. Yes there are nicer places to sunbathe in Europe. Leave nature a chance to catch up and I will try to get Egyptians to clean up their act.

Alan.


----------



## Horus

Eco-Mariner said:


> . Leave nature a chance to catch up and I will try to get Egyptians to clean up their act.
> 
> Alan.


I would be interested to hear how you propose to do that, what action plan have you got in place and how can other people get involved?


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> I would be interested to hear how you propose to do that, what action plan have you got in place and how can other people get involved?


I would guess that many have tried and failed previously.

After what i witnessed the last time I was in a Red Sea resort I promised myself I would never go back. The environmental damage tourism is causing to these areas is unbelievable. 

The worst sight of all is seeing some russian godzilla walking out of the sea holding broken pieces of live coral. 
And they do have lifeguards who are supposed to police this sort of thing, but they don't seem bothered, I guess the usual 10LE in their Speedo backpocket did the job.

Also what I found disgusting was the behaviour of some of the divers getting really close to the sea creatures and sometimes pocking them in addition to the bad habit of feeding them (no wonder sharks became so aggressive in the are).


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> I would guess that many have tried and failed previously.
> 
> After what i witnessed the last time I was in a Red Sea resort I promised myself I would never go back. The environmental damage tourism is causing to these areas is unbelievable.
> 
> The worst sight of all is seeing some russian godzilla walking out of the sea holding broken pieces of live coral.
> And they do have lifeguards who are supposed to police this sort of thing, but they don't seem bothered, I guess the usual 10LE in their Speedo backpocket did the job.
> 
> Also what I found disgusting was the behaviour of some of the divers getting really close to the sea creatures and sometimes pocking them in addition to the bad habit of feeding them (no wonder sharks became so aggressive in the are).


It always amazes me how many people walk on the coral.

Let's see them poke a moray eel that would be fun


----------



## DeadGuy

What a mess............

Horus made a mistake and *compared *spending a *holiday *in what he tends to call a "shabby" area to *living* there, it's NOT, and sorry for saying this, but you were told that long time before you came here.........

The rest made a mistake of blaming Horus for having an opinion and made it sound like it's Horus' opinion that's causing the whole industry to fall apart..........It's *NOT*, it's the people who work in the industry's fault..........

God bless the democracy


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> What a mess............
> 
> Horus made a mistake and *compared *spending a *holiday *in what he tends to call a "shabby" area to *living* there, it's NOT, and sorry for saying this, but you were told that long time before you came here.........
> 
> The rest made a mistake of blaming Horus for having an opinion and made it sound like it's Horus' opinion that's causing the whole industry to fall apart..........It's *NOT*, it's the people who work in the industry's fault..........
> 
> God bless the democracy


I doubt Horus would be that stupid to decide living in a place based on a holiday experience. 
Besides one can be critical of a place but it does not mean one wants to go back where he came from. 

One thing I will say about your country is that you don't have multiculturalism rammed down your throats, which imho is big plus. I have yet to be asked to leave a swimming pool because muslim kids need to swim, this happened to me in a well developed european nation, not in Egypt.


----------



## Horus

All I can say is I am totally happy in Egypt and it is the best move I have ever made and I am not leaving on my own free will. If I was forced to leave I would go to Spain or Portugal

I am having the most amazing time of my life suppose there will be a bit of a downer when my wife comes but hey ho she knows the score if she starts nagging me I am off out for the night and don't come back until next day.

I have done very well for myself here and can't wait to move to my villa it's all furnished now as well ready for the big day and I get on fantastic with the neighbour he is a single like minded male who likes Pacha, totally crazy it will be one non stop party I can listen to deadmau5 and armin van buuren until 3am without complaints :clap2:

Remember I don't live in Egypt I live on planet Horus in my own little world where every day is like Disneyland my dream has come true

Naama is right up my alley....heheheheheehe but then in my younger years I was club 18 -30 rep for 2 years in Ibiza never grew out of it..would have lived there but I met my wife when I was dancing on a podium at Es Paradis


----------



## canuck2010

We need more like you Horus!


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> All I can say is I am totally happy in Egypt and it is the best move I have ever made and I am not leaving on my own free will. If I was forced to leave I would go to Spain or Portugal
> 
> I am having the most amazing time of my life suppose there will be a bit of a downer when my wife comes but hey ho she knows the score if she starts nagging me I am off out for the night and don't come back until next day.
> 
> I have done very well for myself here and can't wait to move to my villa it's all furnished now as well ready for the big day and I get on fantastic with the neighbour he is a single like minded male who likes Pacha, totally crazy it will be one non stop party I can listen to deadmau5 and armin van buuren until 3am without complaints :clap2:
> 
> Remember I don't live in Egypt I live on planet Horus in my own little world where every day is like Disneyland my dream has come true
> 
> Naama is right up my alley....heheheheheehe but then in my younger years I was club 18 -30 rep for 2 years in Ibiza never grew out of it..would have lived there but I met my wife when I was dancing on a podium at Es Paradis


it is nice to see someone so full of life, carpe diem as the english say


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> it is nice to see someone so full of life, carpe diem as the english say


lol carpe diem is latin, is it not used in Italy?


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> suppose there will be a bit of a downer when my wife comes but hey ho she knows the score if she starts nagging me I am off out for the night and don't come back until next day.


I forgot to comment on this bit. You must be very lucky to have a wife like that


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> lol carpe diem is latin, is it not used in Italy?


long story


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> long story


Dead Poets Society, I am guessing....


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> Dead Poets Society, I am guessing....


nah...prep school was never my cup of tea.


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> nah...prep school was never my cup of tea.


Why else do the British say carpe diem then? I first heard it in that film


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> Why else do the British say carpe diem then? I first heard it in that film


OK, there was a tv series in italy and they asked many celebrities including millionaires (no not Berlusconi this time) and prominent footballers what carpe diem mean). Many of the said they did not speak english, obviously totally ignorant individuals.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

the phrase is part of the longer _Carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero _– *"Seize the Day*, putting as little trust as possible in the future"


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved all the 'multiculturalism' posts to a new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/shisha-cafe/77456-multiculturalism.html


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> I forgot to comment on this bit. You must be very lucky to have a wife like that


The woman has no choice she knows the score she was a godzilla for a number of years and did not know the reason herself told me in the end to go to Egypt never come back and meet someone else - I did that and she went nuts and has now followed me here.

I care for her but i don't feel I love her after all what went on but its a case of better the devil you know then the devil you don't said I needed her more than she needed me and fell to pieces when I left.

I am a free spirit and a black horse all I can say is I will treat her well.

I love Egypt but she certainly won't cramp my style plenty of fish in the red sea to take her place if she does not watch her step and starts moaning again at me and beating me with her shoe


----------



## marenostrum

I think Horus you will reach iconic status here in Egypt.
This thread has already 1400 views in what, just over five days.
I can see you being hired on egyptian tv for one of their soaps.


----------



## Sam

WOW!!!!!!

What a mess!!!!!

Okay... shop sellers selling more than you bargained for. Go along with it, ask for some hash. Ask for a time and a date to come back to his shop to take it from him. Then go back with your friend Mr. Policeman. I don't think he'd be offering it out so freely again.

Nabq Bay in general. I have lived in Hadaba, couldn't stick it for more than a month. I lived in Naama Bay for a few years. Was great whilst I worked there, but I don't miss it one bit. Nabq Bay is the place I have now settled and I wouldn't change it for the world now. I love the flat I'm in and as and when I have the money I will be buying in Nabq. It is MUCH quieter than any other place I have lived (aside from the noise from Arabsat at night, which I haven't noticed for some weeks now).

Rubbish - find me somewhere in Egypt without rubbish. Hadaba is far worse than any other place I've been in Sharm. Okay, maybe Rowesat is worse still . And dig a little deeper into Naama Bay and it's not the fairytale you make out. I had to explain to my daughter once not to stroke the cat at the side of the road in Naama Bay coz it was sleeping and she shouldn't wake him. One week later I had to tell her he was still sleeping in the same place 

Anyway, perhaps I am just trying to promote Nabq or tourism in general coz I have a vested interest. After all my daughter's father works in tourism and I like to have the ability to pay for her child care, accommodation and food, etc.

Each can have their own opinion on a place. My opinion is that nowhere is perfect, but I have chosen to stay in Nabq and call it my home for many, many reasons. I do not have the time to spend taking photos of all the reasons I love to live here, but I'm sure another visitor to this forum who loves the area as much as me might.

Sam


----------



## Horus

Sam said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> What a mess!!!!!
> 
> Okay... shop sellers selling more than you bargained for. Go along with it, ask for some hash. Ask for a time and a date to come back to his shop to take it from him. Then go back with your friend Mr. Policeman. I don't think he'd be offering it out so freely again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


Well I reported this drug dealer who is always in a certain area of Naama, I was sick of him hassling me everytime I was going from Western Union to the bank asking me "if I want to get high"

So I had my camera ready in a convert manner and reported him - he was arrested

In this day and age of foreigners not being able to work why should he blight the area?

Suppose now - kalabosh - they acted - and he will have a vacation.

I have managed to make close friends with the police just in case I ever need them I have the telephone number of the head of police in Sharm in case anyone needs it..










There he is in all his wonderful glory the little scum bag who wants to pull down our area I will set up one of those stings Sam and post it here


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> I think Horus you will reach iconic status here in Egypt.
> This thread has already 1400 views in what, just over five days.
> I can see you being hired on egyptian tv for one of their soaps.


1400 views is not bad.

When you go to google and put and put the key words

"nabq bay rated"
"nabq bay sharm el sheikh rated"
"sierra complex sharm el sheikh rated"

It comes second in google results


----------



## marenostrum

Horus said:


> There he is in all his wonderful glory the little scum bag who wants to pull down our area I will set up one of those stings Sam and post it here


Credit to you Horus, you have certainly got a pair of bo....ks down there. Not many people would have done what you have done.

So much for those who say "there is little drug dealing in Egypt". Just heard this on their satellite channel the other night.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Mind you don't get a photo taken of yourself Horus. We will miss you silly humour.


----------

